# Thinking about making my own Chimney Cap? Any Advice?



## vshapiro (Oct 1, 2011)

So I recently purchased a 1910 rowhouse in baltimore and there are 4 chimenys, neither one has a chimney cap. The issue is that they are all very large and pre-made caps would be over $160 each. Now, they chimneys are only used for venting and there are no working fireplaces in the home. I was thinking about just laying a piece of metal mesh down over the chimney to keep animals from going in. Then to take care of the rain, I want to just bend a piece of sheet metal similar to the picture I attached below ( please dont comment on my horrible mspaint skills ). The sheet metal would extend about 6" on either side of the chimney and I would attach it right to the brick with masonry screws. I am wondering if there is anything that could happen with my design or any reason this wouldnt work? Any tips or suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks !


----------



## Fairwind (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks good to me..But I would avoid the horizontal screen over the flue..Too easy to get plugged up and you can't see it from the ground..Build the screens vertically into the caps so nothing is likely to stick to them and plug them up..Think birds nests, windblown leaves, stuff like that...Make them large enough to accommodate any possible air-flow..Some of those old chimneys are not very strong or sound...Be careful when working up there..


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

*Now, they chimneys are only used for venting

*Venting what?


----------



## vshapiro (Oct 1, 2011)

@fairwind, thanks for the tip. Thats a really good idea, I will try and make the mesh somehow vertical.

@seeyou, there is a vent going up there from the hot water heater. Otherwise I would just seal the damn thing.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I would make sure the top is at an adequate height from the opening of the chimney.,too high and rain and snow can still get in but too close would interfere with the venting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KBH4SbXtAI


----------

